# Volume Levels on HD Channels



## David_NC (Apr 13, 2007)

I had two 722k's installed yesterday. I'm really enjoying the picture so far. I just replaced an old non-HD RPTV with an HD front projector. It looks better than I thought TV could. In the den (with the projector), I have the 722 connected to my receiver. During commercial breaks on HD channels, especially those for other Dish shows, the volume in the rear surround channels is unbearably loud. I have to mute the volume. It's easily twice as loud as the during the show I'm watching. This does not happen on the LCD TV in the bedroom (connected to its own 722); it does not have any surround receiver or speakers. 

Are others experiencing this problem? I don't think there are any settings I can change on my receiver (VSX-23TXH) that will prevent this other than turning off surround.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Reduced volume on HD channels has been an ongoing problem. It's especially annoying on network programming where they still boost the sound on commercials anyway. DISH has talked about a new software upgrade coming soon that will allow you to select a stable audio level for all programming. Might solve your problem.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

This horse has been beaten to death.

It is the natural median volume of DD 5.1 VS TV Stereo. Since DD 5.1 has such a wider dynamic range it also has a lower median volume to allow for the much louder possible volumes obtainable.

Dish is purportedly working with a company that has a software solution (supposed to be out last December) but we haven't seen it.


----------



## JR_Baas (May 5, 2005)

If dish just a DD encoder to insert their commercials, it would fix the problem.


----------



## ENDContra (Dec 8, 2006)

^Or maybe they could just stop inserting their crappy commercials for sugardaddy.com and the chic that just wants to see her "personal doctor" once a year. These commercials come on so much I have them practically memorized.

"Stop using dirty catheters!"


----------



## David_NC (Apr 13, 2007)

Jim5506 said:


> *This horse has been beaten to death.*
> 
> It is the natural median volume of DD 5.1 VS TV Stereo. Since DD 5.1 has such a wider dynamic range it also has a lower median volume to allow for the much louder possible volumes obtainable.
> 
> Dish is purportedly working with a company that has a software solution (supposed to be out last December) but we haven't seen it.


Perhaps, but this is my first experience with Dish HD, which is why I asked.

I don't believe for a minute that it's totally 'unintentional' due to the nature of 5.1. I'm talking about levels in the rear channels being cranked up. The particularly annoying part is that it's DISH advertisements that are the worse offenders.

I also don't notice it being nearly as bad on a friend's Charter HD (through 5.1 receiver). The fact that it doesn't always occur leads me to believe that Dish can exert some control over this. I guess one temporary 'solution' would be to use Pro-LogicII decoding.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

Yes, it is on purpose, at least some of it. 

Isn't there a bill in Congress about this?


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> *This horse has been beaten to death.*
> 
> *That remark was not Impressive; Every poster does not live on this forum to know a subject has been covered before.*
> It is the natural median volume of DD 5.1 VS TV Stereo. Since DD 5.1 has such a wider dynamic range it also has a lower median volume to allow for the much louder possible volumes obtainable.
> Dish is purportedly working with a company that has a software solution (supposed to be out last December) but we haven't seen it.


*Look how professional your actual answer looks but the intro. really stunk.*


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

bnborg said:


> Yes, it is on purpose, at least some of it.
> 
> Isn't there a bill in Congress about this?


There is a bill. But Congress is off for 2 weeks.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Paul Secic said:


> There is a bill. But Congress is off for 2 weeks.


Is this the Gov'ts job?


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

A little off subject but HD radio has the same problem.


----------



## etzeppy (Feb 16, 2007)

I am well aware of the general issue and excuse about DD5.1 vs stereo. However, as the OP noted, the Dish commercials/promos are currently the worst offenders. It's a crazy difference in volume and not the normal shift that I am used to.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

etzeppy said:


> I am well aware of the general issue and excuse about DD5.1 vs stereo. However, as the OP noted, the Dish commercials/promos are currently the worst offenders. It's a crazy difference in volume and not the normal shift that I am used to.


I agree, the Dish commercials are the very, very worst. Makes no sense to me that they are doing this.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I have been on the edge of leaving Dish because of this problem. There is absolutely NO excuse for this. It has been reported to them MANY times, including a few times by me. The amazing thing is that in the last week or so things have gotten MUCH better. No longer do I have to jump for the mute or pause button when a Dish inserted ad comes on. It's been a real relief for me since I really didn't want to leave them, having been with them from the first week of broadcasting. The problem is that they have been at this same point a couple of times in the past and always returned to the crap.


----------

